# Bream Rod for lures



## Ubolt (Dec 8, 2009)

With my bday coming up  ive decided i want a new bream rod
i use both plastics and hard bodies want something 2-4 kg
have looked at the wilson blade and tails and the diawa spellbinder and shimano T-curve
any feedback on these possibilities
am hoping to put a 2000 size diawa sol on watever i get


----------



## Bream2nv (Jun 19, 2011)

How much are you willing to spend?


----------



## GT79 (Mar 4, 2011)

I have a blade'n'tails and it is awesome. I give it absolute hell and can't fault it.
Compared to the t-curve I liked the action better, not to put them down though as I also own other t-curves.
Pretty sure all of them will do the job admirably.

GT79


----------



## warren63 (Apr 16, 2009)

Ive got a shimano t curve but i only use them with 1000 size reels, try to 2000 on the rod in the shop to see how it feels. Also hear good things on the samiki zing, might be worth a look.


----------



## feelfree09 (May 5, 2009)

how about a sol rod? or a 1-3kg lox yoshi or a starlo stix? there are heaps of options out there. its all about the $$$$$ you're willing to spend. im a huge fan of the nitro vapors and powerbream finesse.


----------



## sandyfreckle (Feb 17, 2009)

I'm far from an expert "bream on lures' fisherman but I use a 7' 2-3kg Samurai.

I built it myself on a Samurai S002X blank with Fuji Alconite guides. I believe they are commercially available in similar specs.

Otherwise, I've heard a whole truckload of good reports about Nitro rods.

Good luck with it. Cheers.


----------



## Ubolt (Dec 8, 2009)

probly looking to spend about 250 for the rod
have looked at the samurai rods look nice but pretty expensive


----------



## Bream2nv (Jun 19, 2011)

Ubolt said:


> probly looking to spend about 250 for the rod
> have looked at the samurai rods look nice but pretty expensive


In that price range i would be looking at something like a Samaki Zing. MoTackle have them for $179 free delivery which is the best price you will find anywhere.


----------



## dirty (Mar 16, 2011)

I love my Samaki Zecton


----------



## Ubolt (Dec 8, 2009)

how much are the LOX rods cant find them on motackle


----------



## Bream2nv (Jun 19, 2011)

$200 from Amazon outdoors


----------

